# Hair Algae



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

This happened to my last planted tank. I did not keep up with the water changes and hair algae started to take over the tank. Is there any way of removing the algae rather than manually? or is it at a point where either pick it off yourself or toss the plants.


----------



## inxs (Jul 30, 2002)

What kind? Green, brown, black or grey?
What are your water parameters and lighting?


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

This was a while back so I dont recall what my parameters were. The Nitrates were obviously high seeing that hair algae is produced as a result from that. Correct me if im wrong.

The lighting at the time was dual strip 2 40w flourescent tubes.

green hair algae


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hair algae is actually normally caused by excess phosphates in the water. Which could have got there from a number of different reasons/sources. I personally had a hair algae outbreak and this is how I got rid of it!

First spend an hour or two manually removing the hair algae. 

As I said before there is excess phosphates in the water and we need to get rid of it. To do this we need to help the plants get rid of it for us. To do this we need to find what is lacking in our tank. By increasing this the plants will then be able to use up more of the phosphates thus making it harder for the algae to grow!!

In my case I was lacking potassium thus added potassium as instructed by hero :hehe: Steve Hampton. 

After manually removing the algae and adding potassium it never came back! 

Hope this helps! Kyle


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2002)

great thanks


----------



## inxs (Jul 30, 2002)

A tank hairdresser perhaps?:bounce:


----------



## Simpleton (Jul 31, 2002)

I dont' know about everyone else, but I know my siamese algae eaters love it, not to be confused with flying foxes.
I sometimes wish I had more cause they love the stuff. Now if only I could get them to eat the diatoms off the tank wall.

Craig


----------



## inxs (Jul 30, 2002)

I wouldn't say any fish or other critters devour hairalgae fast enough to eliminate it in a problem tank but mollies have eaten it in my tank - so if you get most of it under control you might try mollies.:fish:


----------

